# trap primer backflow



## peach (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone ever thought about backflow prevention with trap primers? I ask because I had an (unrelated) question today about well, an entirely different situation, with a master plumber.

The situation was somewhat similar to trap primers, so I asked him if he installed backflow prevention with the trap primer.. he paused... and said "in 30 years (isn't it ALWAYS 30 years?).. never.

3 compartment sinks (or any indirect connection)... ever see backflow prevention installed? or we just don't think about it?:devil


----------



## Builder Bob (Jul 22, 2011)

Perhaps a form of backflow prevention is incorporated in its design so that it (the trap primer) drips or trickles to discharge water..... Therefore, the pressure on the supply side of the trap primer is always positive  and doesn't allow water to backflow into the potable water supply.

Any other ideas?


----------



## north star (Jul 22, 2011)

*& & & &*



peach,

The 3 compartment sinks are supposed to have an indirect

connection with an air gap.......Also, some AHJ's DO require

backflow prevention / protection on all equipment and

fixtures connected to a potable water source in their

jurisdiction [  see Maricopa County, Arizona - Plan Review

Minimum Requirements For Establishments  ].



*& & & &*


----------



## peach (Jul 24, 2011)

understand that North Star... how many times have we seen/smelled trap primers that have ceased working (maybe because of water scaling)?


----------



## north star (Jul 25, 2011)

** * * **

peach,



What was the concensus of your conversation with that

master plumber?......Did he have any solutions?.....Should

we be using the Trap Guard device instead of the trap

primers?....If so, how would you recommend that we

sell this idea to "the powers-that-be"?.....Do you know

how other AHJ's are handling this?



** * * **


----------



## Daddy-0- (Aug 4, 2011)

Trap primers can and should be installed into a receptor with an air gap. No backflow device required. We see a lot of 90% furnaces here which produce condensate year round. If they dump the summer and winter primary into the floor drain...voila. No trap primer required.


----------



## fireguy (Aug 4, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> understand that North Star... how many times have we seen/smelled trap primers that have ceased working (maybe because of water scaling)?


Today, in a school kitchen.  May not have been so bad, except I turned on the exhaust hood fan, just to see if it worked.  The fan made it much worse!


----------

